# Ruger LCR .22LR Ammo Exclusion? Suggestions Welcome



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Good Post Thanksgiving Day Everyone: I am requesting any suggestions on what ammo should and should not be used with my Ruger LCR .22LR Revolver. I bought it used and it contained no manual or box. I down loaded the manual from Ruger but there was no reference to ammo restrictions. I did come across a post on another forum and some said that there was an insert when he bought is LCR .22LR stating that heavily lubricated ammo should never be sued. Since I am new to handguns I am unfamiliar what he may have meant. The reason that I am new to Handguns is that I use to live in a communist country, i.e., the Socialist Republic of the District of Columbia. Thanks All.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry about your luck with living in D.C. Anyways, you should be able to shoot just about any .22 LR ammo in that revolver...if you can find it.


----------



## ziggidy (May 13, 2014)

I love my LCR22 and have shot ALL kinds of 22's in it. 22lr, 22's and even 22 shorts. Just clean it up after each range visit and your ready for the next! Gotta tell ya, the 22 shorts is like an old cap gun when I was a kid. Just paladin fun!



Sent from my iPad using Outdoor Forums


----------



## ziggidy (May 13, 2014)

Also, I am not aware of any insert.


Sent from my iPad using Outdoor Forums


----------

